

Ask: Why not implement a "url database" with all the news? - Creegan

I started checking periodically the news site since last week and noticed the avalanche of news; sadly, most of them are "repeated" news that sometimes displace the "old" ones and thus, making the current thread "useless".<p>Wouldn't it be better to have some URL database and whenever someone is "double posting" the same link just append that to the "old" thread?<p>Just an idea to keep this place a little bit more organized.<p>What do you think?
======
nathan_f77
Or we could just use Reddit's codebase, which already handles a lot of these
things very gracefully.

Kind of like how <http://www.thecutelist.com/> just points to a modified
<http://www.reddit.com/r/aww>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/> could point to
<http://www.reddit.com/r/hacker_news>

------
Creegan
@benologist yeah, what worries me the most is that right now this site is
becoming something like that. Looks like people would rather post the link
than look around here and see if the topic was already "posted"

@nathan_f77 that's a great idea, I mean, that would make the site so much
cleaner and will keep more "real" content being pushed.

------
benologist
HN could just crack down on all the blogs rewording someone else's article,
that'd cut down on duplicate stories.

Rewrites via x via y via z aka most of AOL's properties and the many blogs
that copy their business model should get killed. It might even encourage some
of them to write some original content for a change.

------
dangrossman
Are you talking about this site? Submitting the same link twice will not
create a new submission, it'll redirect the submitter to the existing one. If
there's a duplicate, there's some difference in the URL.

~~~
Creegan
yeah, i'm talking about this site. The think is that you can browse through
the first 4 or 5 pages and you will notice a bunch of duplicates; which is sad
because among a lot of duplicates and posts about exciting things in twitter
the real content gets lost.

